# Whistles?



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

I've used the Gonia mega whistle with my last dog, but was curious about the pealess whistles and the advantages to them. Such as the dallesasse or the green monster.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Biggest advantage up here .... Whistle pea + saliva + cold temperatures = pea frozen in whistle!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

The Answer, Green Monster and Dallesasse are louder as well as pealess (and therefore freeze proof).

The downside is that they are harder to blow---you need more air. If you are needing to stop dog as it is busting through cover or in running water, a long trill is desirable to give the dog a chance to hear the whistle. This is harder to do with the pealess whistles. 

The Dallesasse is my go-to whistle, but I will sometimes use the Mega Whistle if I don't want to disturb the neighbors or the Acme (#212?) for upland. 

I tried the Green Monster and Answer, for me the Dallesasse works better.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I have gotten used to the Dallesasse and figured out how to blow it softly. Sounds very similar to The Answer if blown soft. Long loud blows do take white a bit if air.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

like playing an instrument or blowing a single reed duck call, using a Green Monster, an Answer or the Dallasasse(never tried one) takes a bit of practice, the pealess variety takes a steady stream of air thrown from deep in the diaphragm nut just from the cheeks of your mouth

Whichever you decide to use, start using hearing protection because they are as harmful as shooting a gun without ear protection


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

The Snows said:


> Biggest advantage up here .... Whistle pea + saliva + cold temperatures = pea frozen in whistle!


Precisely, I prefer the Gonia special without the pea.


----------



## RonDoc (Apr 29, 2011)

I have all three
The green monster seems the loudest
The Gonia has a more consistent sound
Dogs have to get used to the different whistles


----------



## RonDoc (Apr 29, 2011)

need to clean them all to keep the sound consistent


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

The big whistles are too clunky for this hunter, but our conditions are such that getting loud can be mighty important, and I've gone to Fox's Sonic Blast the past couple years. Sound is consistent whether blown softly or hard, but you'll want to be sure to cup your hands around it for a megaphone when you need to really jump on it. It's LOUD.


----------



## Greyduk (Feb 22, 2014)

Rick, In looking at Gundogsupply, I see a Fox Classic 40 and a Fox Mini 40. Would that be similar to what you are using? Thanks.



Rick Hall said:


> The big whistles are too clunky for this hunter, but our conditions are such that getting loud can be mighty important, and I've gone to Fox's Sonic Blast the past couple years. Sound is consistent whether blown softly or hard, but you'll want to be sure to cup your hands around it for a megaphone when you need to really jump on it. It's LOUD.


----------



## Greyduk (Feb 22, 2014)

I found a Fox Sonik Blast on ebay. Got one coming. Thanks.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Hope it does the job for you. I got mine from Amazon. They come both with and without a rubber "mouth guard," or some-such, and after trying both, I cut it off mine that had it. Removing the "guard" leaves a substantial lip on the end of the whistle that makes it easier to hold between your teeth for long periods.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I like The Answer whistle when I'm hunting because of the pealess design and not freezing up in cold temps. The only problem with it is up here in the upper midwest, we have blackbirds that mimic sounds in the summer time and I've had a couple of pops during tests because of them. I'm going to be transitioning to the Dallesasse this year and hopefully the dog will forget about the blackbirds.


----------

